# How to stop trades from using toilets in finished bathrooms durinig construction



## pm_sup (Feb 19, 2007)

Typically, it is painters, drywall guys, security guys, and service personnel, that use toilets in finshed areas during construction.

Problem is; usually we turn the water off, for any number of reasons.

I can shrink wrap the toilets, but still !d!ots peel back the film, and pee in the toilets or worse.

Plus it's not very fair to the site services guys, if the sanitary is full of crap (literally) and they still have to complete the connection.

any ideas welcome.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

If the room is actually finished, no one has any business in there. Lock the door.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

remove the knob from the valve after you turn it off and put it somewhere in the bathroom only you know.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

A sign?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

You have to provide a toilet or its your fault. Period. I would do my business there too.

If you provide facilities, make an example of an offending sub or employee. Fire him, and make it clear you chit canned them for doing a duece in your toilet. 

It works.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Put cellophane over the bowl....:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> Put cellophane over the bowl....:whistling:laughing::laughing:


That dont work.

One angry filthy rich lady calling because a drywaller chit in her master bath toilet on a remodel, you will be firing somebody.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Doing a condo reno for a very wealthy couple, lady doesnt want anyone using their restrooms. You arent allowed to drop a porta john. She offered to pay for people to travel to the nearby gas station. 

Crazy. 

I feel bad for the gas station owner, but, my crew and subs probably buy more than their share of stuff from him.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> A sign?


That's assuming all your subs are literate...and speak English. :whistling



Jaws said:


> One angry filthy rich lady calling because a drywaller chit in her master bath toilet on a remodel, you will be firing somebody.


I thought all drywallers used empty "mud" buckets anyway?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

tenon0774 said:


> That's assuming all your subs are literate...and speak English. :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> I thought all drywallers used empty "mud" buckets anyway?


One didnt......


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

pm_sup said:


> Typically, it is painters, drywall guys, security guys, and service personnel, that use toilets in finshed areas during construction.
> 
> Problem is; usually we turn the water off, for any number of reasons.
> 
> ...


We have always provided top-notch Porta-Johns, and made sure they were kept clean, and near where the crews were. They do good work, and I want to treat them respectfully.

Each trade that comes in gets the same explanation - our customers pay $***,*** for the privilege of using that turlet.

One customer stopped by after their work, and saw our cleanup guy p*ssing in a turlet - we replaced the damned thing immediately.

Our cleanup guy got to buy a slighted used toilet via payroll deduction, $10/weekly.

An unbelieving electrician dared to use one just hours before my final walkthrough with a customer - his journeymen were in the driveway, so I knew something was up - so did he - when I dragged his sorry azz with pants trailing behind out to the front yard.

He was booted off the site for 2 years.

If you will not demand respect for your customers hard-earned money - how can you expect the trades to just give it to you?

Chuck that cellophane and assert some authority.

And if your a-thinkin' that because yo are boss, you can bend your own rules - well you get what you deserve.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Doing a condo reno for a very wealthy couple, lady doesnt want anyone using their restrooms. You arent allowed to drop a porta john. She offered to pay for people to travel to the nearby gas station.
> 
> Crazy.
> 
> I feel bad for the gas station owner, but, my crew and subs probably buy more than their share of stuff from him.


That's insane.

Since when was dropping a deuce that big of a deal...everyone poops.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> That's insane.
> 
> Since when was dropping a deuce that big of a deal...everyone poops.


It seems ridiculous to be talking about dueces on a pro contractor forum, but....

If you pay my mark up + extra to the PERSON needing facilities, you can do that if we are close to a bathroom. 

It is dumb though.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Doing a condo reno for a very wealthy couple, lady doesnt want anyone using their restrooms. *You arent allowed to drop a porta john.* She offered to pay for people to travel to the nearby gas station.
> 
> Crazy.
> 
> I feel bad for the gas station owner, but, my crew and subs probably buy more than their share of stuff from him.


Put it on a trailer...:thumbsup:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Jaws said:


> It seems ridiculous to be talking about dueces on a pro contractor forum, but....
> 
> If you pay my mark up + extra to the PERSON needing facilities, you can do that if we are close to a bathroom.
> 
> It is dumb though.


The first guy that leaves a "trout in the pond" on one of my jobs, get handed a roll of chit paper and a 5 gallon bucket, until such time as he "learns" to use that little silver handle on the tank. (I never understood what was so hard about that )

However:

Some people can't stand the thought of some "knuckle dragger" using their brand new facilities.

If the customer is willing to pay the extra cost, fine.

EVERYBODY drops bombs at the local gas station. No exceptions.

Is it crazy? 

Maybe.

If the customer is willing to pay extra for this particular "request", let it roll, and bounce the first person that violates the rule.

It's all part of customer service. That is what were doing right?


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

If a home has multiple bathrooms and there is a powder room near or inside the remodeling or improvement I will discuss and designate (with the homeowner's permission) inside the contract for that restroom to be used during construction by those involved. If they don't agree then we make other arrangements.

Everything else is off limits. No BS, everybody stays within the designated work areas.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

griz said:


> Put it on a trailer...:thumbsup:




I don't know about that Griz.

I think after 3 days, I don't think you could open the door to the trailer, without being dropped to your knees.

:whistling

You probably meant an open trailer, huh?

Never mind.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

tenon0774 said:


> I don't know about that Griz.
> 
> I think after 3 days, I don't think you could open the door to the trailer, without being dropped to your knees.
> 
> :whistling


Have the honey wagon come every two days...:thumbup::whistling


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

griz said:


> Have the honey wagon come every two days...:thumbup::whistling


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Never heard it referred to as that before.

We always called it the turd hearse, or the gut truck. :whistling

Sorry, I'm fftopic:

I'll stop.

:laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tenon0774 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Never heard it referred to as that before.
> 
> ...


Gut truck is a catering truck, honey wagon is the pump truck...in my neck of the woods.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Worked for a company that did lots of different things. Porta Jons was a big piece of their business. " Your crap is our bread and butter" was what they would say.

If any of you know about septic tanks sometimes you gotta add water and stir it up because it will be a big ol turd in the tank. The shovel with the long handle we called the "honey dipper".

The trustee crew has a porta jon on wheels. The sheriff tows it behind the van.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> Put it on a trailer...:thumbsup:


No parking for trailers in this place. VERY high end, Porters will have you fined and the trailer towed. 

Cant leave trailers overnight, at all, in this Municipality. 

Its a no win, as far as I can see.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Use the bushes..


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Use the bushes..


:laughing: A first GO TO in Texas. :thumbsup::laughing:

But not in this municipality


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Warn the subs of a no bathroom policy, and encourage each sub to have an emergency bucket.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Gut truck is a catering truck, honey wagon is the pump truck...in my neck of the woods.


Biscuit ***** is the lunch trunk.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

tenon0774 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> We always called it the turd hearse, or the gut truck. :whistling
> Sorry, I'm fftopic:


We call it the Honey Sucker:no:
Just watch out for the stick with the brown end


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Biscuit ***** is the lunch trunk.


Good luck finding biscuits up here.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

tenon0774 said:


> I thought all drywallers used empty "mud" buckets anyway?


LOL I've know a few that prefer boxes or  open windows - :whistling won't say how I know that other than it wasn't me/


----------



## pm_sup (Feb 19, 2007)

Lots of repsonses, thanks

I should qualiify we are talking about large multi family projects (although single homes can be bad also) 
I've got 3 wc's per unit times 80 units 

Signs, fines, and shrink wrap, are what we are doing, so far.

short of placing a spike belt on the toilet seat, I cannot think of anything else. I don't want to place foam or paper or anything else in the bowl, it will just get flushed into the pipe, and cause other issues.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Based on your posts, I am assuming you are/work for the GC. If that is the case, it your duty to provide toilets for all employees/subs on site. If that is not being done, it's no one's fault but yours that they are using the finished johns. If you are providing portables, then it should be a simple matter of putting that policy into your sub-contracts, and firing or backcharging or some other disciplinary measure for violation. Just like a drug-free, or no radio policy. :thumbsup:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I once did work for a GC that removed all of the porta-johns after he got tired of everyone crapping all over the seats and throwing trash inside of the urinal cup. The workers started peeing in my 3" conduits. 

You gotta get the porta-johns if you don't have them. You are lucky that they are using the toilet instead of the floor. If you don't provide the plastic toilets, and then you block off the real ones, the workers are going to start using the utility closets and the hallways.

I did some work on a multi-unit building a while back. The GC didn't allow the plumber to set his fixtures until there was water pressure at the rough-in points so that the toilet was serviceable in case anyone used it.

The GC had a very strict "no use" policy which in turn made everyone clean up behind themselves and cover their tracks as to not get caught.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

The problem with fines or backcharges is that you usually have multiple trades working in the area, so it can be nearly impossible to determine who the culprit is. And human nature being what it is, you could have 12 porta potties on site and some will still go for the most convenient location.

Tough situation when you're dealing with laborers.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Everything poops.


----------



## Squench (Dec 23, 2006)

Worked on an 8 story and they would crane porto's to the top floor, essentially the roof. Trades too lazy to walk up a flight (or two) of stairs. I really wish I had a solution for you, but that's like saying more public trashcans _should_ prevent littering. ain't gonna happen


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

tedanderson said:


> i once did work for a gc that removed all of the porta-johns after he got tired of everyone crapping all over the seats and throwing trash inside of the urinal cup. The workers started peeing in my 3" conduits.
> 
> You gotta get the porta-johns if you don't have them. You are lucky that they are using the toilet instead of the floor. If you don't provide the plastic toilets, and then you block off the real ones, the workers are going to start using the utility closets and the hallways.
> 
> ...


exactly


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

pm_sup said:


> Lots of repsonses, thanks
> 
> I should qualiify we are talking about large multi family projects (although single homes can be bad also)
> I've got 3 wc's per unit times 80 units
> ...


 Just set up a sniper and when somebody trys to use the bathroom , let them have it. That would put an end to it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

inner10 said:


> gut truck is a catering truck, honey wagon is the pump truck...in my neck of the woods.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

This has been discussed before http://www.contractortalk.com/f4/jobsite-bathrooms-67235/


----------



## MASTERPLUMB (Jul 13, 2012)

pm_sup said:


> Lots of responses, thanks
> 
> I should qualify we are talking about large multi family projects (although single homes can be bad also)
> I've got 3 wc's per unit times 80 units
> ...


I WOULD PUT CAYENNE PEPPER ON THE TOILET SEAT THEN IF YOU SEE SOME ONE WALKING KINDA FUNNY,
I THANK YOU WOULD GET YOUR POINT ACROSS TO THE TRADES :clap:


----------

